# Formatting Hard Drive from BIOS



## cheese737

Is there a way to reformat my hard drive from the BIOS? Also scroll down to my other thread i posted today about the problem "computer frozen in middle of xp reinstall" If you can help I ray: you!


----------



## POADB

Hi cheese,

Formatting the hard drive is not the purpose for the BIOS.
You'll need a boot disk to do that.

http://www.bootdisk.com


----------



## cheese737

is there any reformat the HD if i cannot access winxp? I have the boot disk and when it is at the point of installing drivers, it locks up and there is no way out but to perform a hard shut down. Any ideas? Again...ray:


----------



## POADB

Yes,

You can remove the HDD and mount it into another computer as a slave.
Use this computer to format the hard drive.


----------



## Old Rich

Did you disconnect all external peripherals except the monitor, keyboard and mouse, and be sure those are not USB, or wireless. Any internal USB card should also be removed.


----------



## cheese737

it is just the laptop as it came from the factory. Nothing is plugged in exept speakers and a mic. What happens if i cannot use another computer for that purpose? any other ways to work with this. Thank you for posting, i really appreciate it.


----------



## Old Rich

Try unpluggging the mike and speakers, boot from the XP CD and delete the partition(s) then try to reinstall


----------



## cheese737

I have done that, and it is still locking up. Thank you for your post though,!!!


----------



## POADB

Cheese,

What computer do you have? Please specify the make and model.
Also, what version of Windows XP are you trying to install, and with which Service Pack???


----------

